# Chocolate Math



## corazon (Nov 1, 2005)

1. First of all, pick the number of times a week that you would 
like to have chocolate (more than once but less than 10)

2 Multiply this number by 2 (just to be bold)


3. Add 5

4. Multiply it by 50 -- I'll wait while you get the calculator


5. If you have already had your birthday this year add 1755 ....
If you haven't, add 1754.

6. Now subtract the four digit year that you were born.

You should have a three digit number

The first digit of this was your original number (i.e., how many 
times you want to have chocolate each week).

The next two numbers are
YOUR AGE! (Oh YES, it is!!!!!)


----------



## wasabi (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang this chocolate math, it works and I don't want to be reminded of how old I am.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 1, 2005)

I did this at school with my class they thought it was great.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

These types of questions are wild...Math was never my strongest point and they always have me going  Then  - Very neat corazon90, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 1, 2005)

I am THAT old?   LOL   Thanks!  This was fun!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope, I don't believe it!!


----------



## middie (Nov 1, 2005)

i am NOT 32 !!!!!!!!!!
i'm 29 for the 4th time !


----------

